
Google's ads just look like search results now - newshunter
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2020/1/23/21078343/google-ad-desktop-design-change-favicon-icon-ftc-guidelines
======
el_duderino
Previous discussion on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22107823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22107823)

------
probably_wrong
Google has publicly stated that they are not moving forward with this:

[https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/24/21080424/google-search-
re...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/24/21080424/google-search-result-ads-
desktop-favicon-redesign-backtrack-controversial-experiment)

------
bansal10
Here is the solution [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-search-
ads-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-search-ads-
highlig/cjdeidnceplfnabgonejmggjhgjmlpff)

~~~
el_duderino
Open source alternative: [https://github.com/attio/google-ad-
fixer](https://github.com/attio/google-ad-fixer)

------
meramar23
Soon on mobile, we'll have to go to next page to see organic results. First
page will be all ads.

